# ampmeters



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*1/16 din is smaller*

If you go to 1/16 din size it is half the cutout
http://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=488

I had a plant manager that did not want us to cut into the panles so another option is a stand alone panel I have some machines that we did that to a 10" x10" enclosure on top of the panel can take 9 meters.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I had good luck with Simpson, the same company that makes the analog meter 

http://www.simpsonelectric.com 

They make analog and digital panel meters, and some of them are round so you can cut them in with a hole saw. I don't remember if any of the digital meters had a round housing but if not I am pretty sure someone makes round digital panel meters.


----------

